# morgen ägypten, wo, wie angeln??? (Rotes meer)



## tdh (6. April 2009)

Hi, ich fliege morgen früh (!) nach Ägypten, es ist also dringend. 
Wir sind erst in Kairo, dann eine Woche am Roten Meer (sinai). Kann man da gut angeln? Wenn ja, wie, wo, was? Ich habe eine Karpfen (2,75lbs) und eine Allroundrute zur Auswahl, die ich mitnehmen könnte. Welche sollte ich mitnehmen? Ist es auch sinnvoll, von Land aus zu angeln?

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir dort Internet haben, von daher bräuchte ich so schnell wie möglich Antworten...

LG


----------



## B&B Marlin (8. April 2009)

*AW: morgen ägypten, wo, wie angeln??? (Rotes meer)*

Hallo!

Ich war letztes Jahr in Sharm El Sheik, jede menge Fische an den Riffen habe sogar beim Schnorcheln große GT`s gesehen.
Leider (vielleicht auch gut so) alles Naturschutzgebiet. Habe dort in den 2 Wochen nicht einen Angler bzw. Angelboot gesehen. Von einem Diving Guide habe ich gehört dass wenn es dort kein Angelverbot herrschen würde, hätten die Russen schon alles rausgeholt. Spricht wohl aus Erfahrung.
Trotzdem schönen Urlaub und vielleicht findest du ja noch ein schönes Plätzchen zum Fischen!

TL


----------



## Wurminator (8. April 2009)

*AW: morgen ägypten, wo, wie angeln??? (Rotes meer)*

Hi
was ist das vür ne allroundangel;+
wen die in ordnung ist dan die must halt bischen lang drillen wen de nen GT dran hast aber der spass faktor ist dan auch höher.
Wünsche dier nen schünen urlaub.:vik:
Gruss Wurmi


----------



## mlkzander (8. April 2009)

*AW: morgen ägypten, wo, wie angeln??? (Rotes meer)*



tdh schrieb:


> *Hi, ich fliege morgen früh (!)*
> 
> LG



ihr seid bissi spät dran................... seine Frage ist vom 06.04.

wenn aber wirklich jemand ernsthafte Infos zum Fischen im Roten Meer braucht:  http://www.hurghada-fishing.de/


----------



## Tortugaf (8. April 2009)

*AW: morgen ägypten, wo, wie angeln??? (Rotes meer)*

Die Angeln auf der Seite, sind echte die Spitze. #6 
Kaum zu toppen da muss man schon lange daran gearbeitet haben um diese Gebrauchsspuren u.die Salzpatina hinzubekommen. ;+  #c  |supergri
Das ist sehr aussagekräftig, um ein allgemeinen Eindruck zuvermitteln.
Sonst gefällt mir diese Seite ganz gut ,scheint ehrlich zu sein. 

G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## mlkzander (8. April 2009)

*AW: morgen ägypten, wo, wie angeln??? (Rotes meer)*

Die Seite ist top und wie Du sagst ehrlich, ich kenne Boris persönlich.....


----------



## tdh (19. April 2009)

*AW: morgen ägypten, wo, wie angeln??? (Rotes meer)*

Also, sind gestern Abdend wieder gekommen, ich war in der Nähe von Sharm El Sheik (2Autostunden). Schnorcheln#6, Angeln... Naja, war Naturschutzgebiet, kann man nichts machen. Habs also gelassen, dafür jede Menge toller Fische (auch einen ca. 70cm Riffhai) gesehen, auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.


----------

